
Show HN: Your own Stack Overflow for your community, public or private - cupcoder
https://www.allanswered.com/
======
cupcoder
AllAnswered.com is designed to allow you to create a Stack Overflow like Q&A
discussion board for your own community. You can do it in three simple steps
and it is completely free.

1\. Signup an account at AllAnswered.com

2\. Create a community for your community, whether it is an organization,
product or service

3\. Share your community with your users on social media or invite them by
emails

You can choose to make your community private if you want to use it for
internal discussions only. You can also embed your community or specific
question page in your own website or blog. More details can be found at
[https://www.allanswered.com/community/1/allanswered/](https://www.allanswered.com/community/1/allanswered/)

Please give it a try and let us know what you think.

------
niutech
There are plenty open source Q&A platforms
([https://www.codefear.com/scripts/question-answer-
software/](https://www.codefear.com/scripts/question-answer-software/)), how
is yours better?

~~~
cupcoder
Those open source projects are simply not production quality. They are buggy
and hard to setup. No offense but some of them are just downright ugly. :-)
Our solution is hosted and you can get your community setup in seconds. No
server, no IT, no maintenance. It just works and it is absolutely free. Give
it a try and you will see how easy it is to get your own Q&A board that is
robust and beautiful.

